# PlayStation VR im Praxis-Test: Aufbau, Technik und Spiele



## MaxFalkenstern (13. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PlayStation VR im Praxis-Test: Aufbau, Technik und Spiele* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PlayStation VR im Praxis-Test: Aufbau, Technik und Spiele


----------



## asdwin248 (13. Oktober 2016)

Ist es korrekt das wenn vr angeschlossen ist über den Verteiler der zwischen ps4 und tv hängt kein HDR mehr durchgeschleift wird ?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde das Teil Morgen mal intensiv bei einem Freund testen gehen, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Oktober 2016)

der Kino-Modus geht übrigens nicht nur mit der PS4 (dort sollte man ihn aber natürlich konfigurieren) sondern mit allen Konsolen/Geräten die einen HDMI Ausgang haben (also auch PS3, 360, One, WiiU, PCs, BR-Player etc.)

man muss nur bei diesem Kasten das Kabel das in die PS4 soll in ein anderes Gerät stecken, hab es bei der One mit Forza Horizon 3 getestet. Finde ich super dass das möglich ist.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich werde das Teil Morgen mal intensiv bei einem Freund testen gehen, ich bin gespannt.



ich behaupte schon zu wissen, wie dein urteil ausfällt.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (14. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich behaupte schon zu wissen, wie dein urteil ausfällt.



So ein Quatsch mal wieder. Ich beurteile einzelne Produkte und bin nicht mit irgendwelchen Herstellern verheiratet. Nur weil mir die Xbox als Gesamtpaket besser gefallt als die PS4, liebe ich nicht automatisch alle MS Produkte und hasse alle Sony Produkte. Im Gegenteil, ich habe mehr Sony Produkte zu Hause als MS Produkte. Wenn das Teil was taugt ist es gut, wenn nicht, dann nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich beurteile einzelne Produkte und bin nicht mit irgendwelchen Herstellern verheiratet.



den eindruck könnte man aber manchmal haben.
aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen...


----------



## Seegurkensalat (14. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> den eindruck könnte man aber manchmal haben.
> aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen...



Witzigerweise habe ich den Eindruck hier auch des öfteren, sogar bei den bezahlten Schreiberlingen. Wenn man mir Fanboytum vorwerfen könnte, dann höchstens bei Nintendo. Die können sich bei mir fast alles erlauben, auch wenn mich die NX momentan echt nervt.


----------



## Telekraft (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin etwas verwirrt wenn ich den Teil mit der Auflösung durchlese. Denn Heise.de kommt zu einem anderen Ergebnis.

Achtung Zitat:
An der Bildqualität haben wir ebenfalls wenig auszusetzen: Die im Vergleich zu Vive und Rift geringere Auflösung (960 × 1080 statt 1080 × 1200 pro Auge) wird durch die bessere Display-Technik ausgeglichen: HTC und Oculus nutzen OLED-Panels mit unterschiedlich großen Sub-Pixeln (Pen-Tile-Matrix) – was zu bunt-ausgefransten Objektkanten führt, da es keine klar abgegrenzten Pixelränder gibt. Die PSVR zeigt dagegen dank OLED-Display mit RGB-Pixelanordnung ein schön scharfes Bild. Die einzelnen Pixel kann man aber auch hier noch auseinanderhalten, wenn auch die "Zwischenräume" etwas schmaler aussehen. Anders als bei der Oculus Rift und HTC Vive verzichtet Sony auf einen Fresnell-Schliff. Das Bild wirkt daher klarer, zumal es auch zu keinem Hitzestau unter der Brille kommt.

Für das ruhige Bild trägt auch die recht hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz von 120 Hz bei. Bei keinem der von uns angespielten Titel sahen wir einen Ruckler. Alles läuft sehr flüssig. Nur bei ganz schnellen Kopfbewegungen fallen manchmal leichte Schlieren auf. Insgesamt ist die Bildqualität der PSVR mindestens ebenso gut wie bei der Vive und Rift, bei gleichzeitig wesentlich höherem Tragekomfort.

Dass die PS4 auf dem Papier einem hochgerüsteten PC vermeintlich unterlegen ist, merkt man nicht. Eventuell nutzen einige Spiele eine etwas niedrigere Render-Auflösung, was aber nicht weiter negativ auffällt. Texte sind stets gut zu lesen und die Launch-Titel skalieren die Grafik gut. Hier macht sich Sonys Qualitätsmanagement bemerkbar, das für eine konsistente Bedienung und Tastenbelegung sorgt.

Was stimmt jetzt nun....


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (14. Oktober 2016)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas verwirrt wenn ich den Teil mit der Auflösung durchlese. Denn Heise.de kommt zu einem anderen Ergebnis.
> 
> Achtung Zitat:
> An der Bildqualität haben wir ebenfalls wenig auszusetzen: Die im Vergleich zu Vive und Rift geringere Auflösung (960 × 1080 statt 1080 × 1200 pro Auge) wird durch die bessere Display-Technik ausgeglichen: HTC und Oculus nutzen OLED-Panels mit unterschiedlich großen Sub-Pixeln (Pen-Tile-Matrix) – was zu bunt-ausgefransten Objektkanten führt, da es keine klar abgegrenzten Pixelränder gibt. Die PSVR zeigt dagegen dank OLED-Display mit RGB-Pixelanordnung ein schön scharfes Bild. Die einzelnen Pixel kann man aber auch hier noch auseinanderhalten, wenn auch die "Zwischenräume" etwas schmaler aussehen. Anders als bei der Oculus Rift und HTC Vive verzichtet Sony auf einen Fresnell-Schliff. Das Bild wirkt daher klarer, zumal es auch zu keinem Hitzestau unter der Brille kommt.
> ...



Ich hatte einen anderen Eindruck was die Bildschärfe betrifft (Brillenträger). Auch im Bezug auf die Lesbarkeit der Bildschirmtexte. So hatte ich etwa mit den kleinen Untertiteln in Batman: Arkham VR zu kämpfen. Nachjustieren des Visiers und Kopfbands brachten kaum bessere Resultate. In anderen Punkten wie der Bildwiederholfrequenz (Stichworte: Keine Ruckler), dem Tragekomfort und dem glücklicherweise fehlenden Hitzestau gehe ich mit den Kollegen konform. Wir testen PS VR mit mehreren Kollegen übers Wochenende und reichen dann Einzelmeinungen in der kommenden Woche nach.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (15. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen...



Normalerweise hätte ich hier gar kein "Review" verfasst, aber extra für den lieben Onkel Bonkic 

Tragekomfort: Sehr gut, auch als Brillenträger. Etwas wackelig beim nach unten schauen und Kopfschütteln.
Headtracking: Einwandfrei ohne Fehler
Grafik: Sehr schlecht. Starkes Kantenflimmern, unscharf, verwaschen, detailarm, teilweise unleserliche Schriften. Hier dürfte die Pro wohl etwas Abhilfe schaffen.
Immersion: Überraschend gut, trotz der Grafikdefizite
Motion Sickness: Hatte ich trotz vieler Loopingversuche gar nicht
Sichtfeld: Leider wie ein Blick durch ein Bullauge, da immer ein gut sichtbarer schwarzer Kreis vorhanden ist. Bei dunklen Titeln weniger auffällig.
Spiele: Sehr simpel und nur auf Demo-Niveau, Coop Spiele wie das mit dem Drachen oder der Katze wussten aber zu unterhalten. 
Sonstiges: Die Lautstärke dieser kleinen Zusatzhardwarebox war enorm, was mich etwas wundert, denn sie war kein bißchen heiß.

Fazit:
Mit mehreren Leuten definitiv sehr spaßig, für mich alleine zu Hause ist es aber noch nichts. Da warte ich definitiv noch auf bessere Grafik, größeres Sichtfeld (am besten komplett), eine kabellose Lösung und vor allem auf bessere Spiele, denn mit denen steht oder fällt das Ganze.


----------



## Maverick3110 (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich besitze die Rift mit recht gutem PC und bin seit Donnerstag Besitzer der PSVR. 
Das Bild der PSVR ist durch die geringere Auflösung etwas grober aber der Fliegengittereffekt ist durch das RGB Display nicht so sichtbar wie bei der Rift. 
Ebenso ist die Unschärfe an den Rändern der Oculus genauso wenn nicht sogar etwas stärker als bei der PS. 
Die Godrays die bei der Rift bei dunklem Hintergrund mit weißer Schrifft  oder sonstigen hellen Grafikelementen extrem störend wirken, gibt es bei der PSVR eigentlich gar nicht. 
Driveclub ist gegenüber der normalen PS4 Version deutlich Detailreduziert und auch die Auflösung ist nicht wirklich berrauschend. 
Spaß macht es trotzdem, auch wenn Project Cars und Assetto Corsa auf der Rift zwei Klassen darüber liegen. 
Das die PS4 im VR Modus aber auch richtig tolle Grafik hinbekommt zeigt Rocksteady mit Batman VR. Ich war  wirklich sehr positiv beeindruckt.
Allgemein gesehen muss sich die PSVR nicht hinter der PC Konkurrenz verstecken. Wer keinen allzu potenten PC hat und auch nicht 700€ für eine VR Brille ausgeben möchte macht mit der Sony Lösung absolut nichts falsch
und kann damit genauso viel Freude haben.
Ich hoffe natürlich das gerade Spiele wie  Driveclub von der PS Pro profitieren, wovon auch auszugehen ist.


----------



## Maverick3110 (15. Oktober 2016)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas verwirrt wenn ich den Teil mit der Auflösung durchlese. Denn Heise.de kommt zu einem anderen Ergebnis.
> 
> Achtung Zitat:
> An der Bildqualität haben wir ebenfalls wenig auszusetzen: Die im Vergleich zu Vive und Rift geringere Auflösung (960 × 1080 statt 1080 × 1200 pro Auge) wird durch die bessere Display-Technik ausgeglichen: HTC und Oculus nutzen OLED-Panels mit unterschiedlich großen Sub-Pixeln (Pen-Tile-Matrix) – was zu bunt-ausgefransten Objektkanten führt, da es keine klar abgegrenzten Pixelränder gibt. Die PSVR zeigt dagegen dank OLED-Display mit RGB-Pixelanordnung ein schön scharfes Bild. Die einzelnen Pixel kann man aber auch hier noch auseinanderhalten, wenn auch die "Zwischenräume" etwas schmaler aussehen. Anders als bei der Oculus Rift und HTC Vive verzichtet Sony auf einen Fresnell-Schliff. Das Bild wirkt daher klarer, zumal es auch zu keinem Hitzestau unter der Brille kommt.
> ...



Diesen Bericht habe ich auch gelesen und  mein persönliches Empfinden stimmt mit deren recht gut überein. Gerade Batman VR zeigt zu was die PS4 fähig ist.   Zuhause habe ich den Vergleich da ich auch stolzer Besitzer einer Oculus Rift bin.


----------



## DerBloP (15. Oktober 2016)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen anderen Eindruck was die Bildschärfe betrifft (Brillenträger). Auch im Bezug auf die Lesbarkeit der Bildschirmtexte. So hatte ich etwa mit den kleinen Untertiteln in Batman: Arkham VR zu kämpfen. Nachjustieren des Visiers und Kopfbands brachten kaum bessere Resultate. In anderen Punkten wie der Bildwiederholfrequenz (Stichworte: Keine Ruckler), dem Tragekomfort und dem glücklicherweise fehlenden Hitzestau gehe ich mit den Kollegen konform. Wir testen PS VR mit mehreren Kollegen übers Wochenende und reichen dann Einzelmeinungen in der kommenden Woche nach.



Kannst du mir sagen, wie ihr vergleicht. Soll heißen, habt ihr bei der Rift/VIVE die Pixeldensity belassen, oder auch zB mit Pixeldensity=1.5 verglichen.
Denn durch ein höheres Supersampling ist die klarheit/Schärfe enorm höher und das Fliegengitter ist auch nicht mehr so Sichtbar.
Ich mein ja nur, man sollte, wenn man schon eine "Freie" PC-Plattform zur verfügung hat, auch das best mögliche rausholen, und dann vergleichen. DAS ist ja zB einer DER grossen Vorteile eines PCs gegenüber den Konsolen...

Ich kann mir nämlich gut vorstellen, dass die ganzen Reviews auf diversen Seiten, mit einer GTX 970 und standard einstellungen verfasst wurden.

Wie gesagt, ich habe sicher nichts gegen die SonyVR, auch wenn mich dieses Exklusiv Spiele debakel, total ankotzt. 
Aber man sollte nicht noch Sony hochjubeln, wenn man am PC dann doch noch mehr rausholen kann.
Ist genau so wie diese ganzen PC vs Konsolen Spiele vergleiche, wo man NIE mit 4K und hohen FPS vergleicht...

Und was mich auch noch ziemlich nervt, dass man nicht nur 399 Euro bezahlt. Man BRAUCHT auch Playstation Move (Kamera + Controller)
Auch wenn einige es haben, ist es für die meisten auch noch ein kostenfaktor...
Also kostet das Packet um die ~500 Euro und ist somit auch nicht mehr sooo viel günstiger als die Rift/VIVE!


----------



## Chemenu (15. Oktober 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, wie ihr vergleicht. Soll heißen, habt ihr bei der Rift/VIVE die Pixeldensity belassen, oder auch zB mit Pixeldensity=1.5 verglichen.
> Denn durch ein höheres Supersampling ist die klarheit/Schärfe enorm höher und das Fliegengitter ist auch nicht mehr so Sichtbar.
> Ich mein ja nur, man sollte, wenn man schon eine "Freie" PC-Plattform zur verfügung hat, auch das best mögliche rausholen, und dann vergleichen. DAS ist ja zB einer DER grossen Vorteile eines PCs gegenüber den Konsolen...
> 
> Ich kann mir nämlich gut vorstellen, dass die ganzen Reviews auf diversen Seiten, mit einer GTX 970 und standard einstellungen verfasst wurden.


Ich kann jetzt nur die Vive beurteilen, aber da kann man die Einstellung "renderTargetMultiplier" derzeit nur in einer Konfig Datei anpassen. So ein Gefrickel mit einer "Out of the box" Lösung zu vergleichen... ich weiß nicht. 
Testweise hab ich mal einen Wert von 1.5 ausprobiert und konnte keinen Unterschied erkennen. Noch höhere Werte mögen das Bild vielleicht verbessern, reißen aber auch die Performance in den Keller. 




DerBloP schrieb:


> Und was mich auch noch ziemlich nervt, dass man nicht nur 399 Euro bezahlt. Man BRAUCHT auch Playstation Move (Kamera + Controller)
> Auch wenn einige es haben, ist es für die meisten auch noch ein kostenfaktor...
> Also kostet das Packet um die ~500 Euro und ist somit auch nicht mehr sooo viel günstiger als die Rift/VIVE!



Stimmt, kostet dann tatsächlich schon halb so viel.


----------



## thermokles (19. Oktober 2016)

Playstation riesen Abzocke sag ich euch mit Konsole und vr. Ich meine ich kaufte einen Controller Ps 4 und was merkte ich als ich es auspackte, was sonst in allen Pc Kontrollern ohne selbstverständlich dabei ist. Das Kabel nicht dabei ******, nicht mal ein Usb Kabel, herstellung paar Dollar + Massenrabatte.. Wie Geizig ist das denn. Herstellung paar Dollar, Vertrieb 4000% mehr und das bei so einer Firma mit geschlossenem System. Bei Apple wären da X Sachen noch als Dankeschönfürihrenkauf Goodies dabei gewesen. Jetzt Vr zerstückelungsabzockerangebot anstatt alles zusammen im Bündle für fairen Preis siehe Verkaufszahlen VR Kamera, + Vr Brille + Move und und und... Das Problem, eklige Manager die es nicht braucht für das Geld, Aktionäre (Sie werden mit dem Teufel dinieren das ist so sicher wie das amen mit ihrem *zinnszinneszinnszinns* währen echte Arbeiter produzieren, erstellen, erfinden.  Der Aktienmarkt ist einfach das dümmste was man machen konnte, es geht auch ohne, da bin ich mir sicher.  Hab die ganze scheiss Konsole zurückgebracht und eingetauscht für ne 1080 8Gb Nvidia Grafikarte die locker 5 Jahre halten wird, wie meine alte. Und Ps + zahlen geht`s noch, microsoft ist auch nicht besser aber bei denen bekam ich zum Controller für den Pc damals das Kabel ohne fragen dazu.  Hoffentlich gehen Publisher auch unter diese faulen Geldsäcke mit ihren lügen und märchenwerbung.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (19. Oktober 2016)

Eigentlich habe ich mich geärgert den Rotz durchgelesen zu haben, aber das "Bündle" und die Aussage, dass man bei Apple mehr für sein Geld bekommt, haben es dann wieder raus gerissen. Wenigstens zwei kleine Lacher neben dem ganzen Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ein echtes Trollposting. Apple günstiger, PS4 und PSVR lieber gegen GF 1080 getauscht die ihm dann fünf Jahre reichen wird ... 

Da bekommt einer wohl nicht genug Taschengeld um sich alles was er will leisten zu können und damit vor seinen Kumpels ein wenig rumprollen zu können. Also müssen iPhone und GeForce Karte genügen, während seine Kumpels jetzt alle PS4 zocken ...


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Geblubber






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



manchmal fällt einen echt nichts mehr ein, was man dazu sagen soll und langt sich nur noch an den Kopf, mehrfach.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Playstation riesen Abzocke sag ich euch mit Konsole und vr. Ich meine ich kaufte einen Controller Ps 4 und was merkte ich als ich es auspackte, was sonst in allen Pc Kontrollern ohne selbstverständlich dabei ist. Das Kabel nicht dabei ******,


Natürlich nicht. Die Dinger sind für den Betrieb an einer PS4 gedacht, und bei der ist immer ein solches Kabel dabei. Wer sich Konsolencontroller für den PC kauft, sollte sich einfach mal im Vorfeld besser informieren. Ist im Zeitalter des Internets und Google wirklich keine schwere Sache.


----------



## Cicero (26. Oktober 2016)

Zitat Max Falkenstern: "Böse Zungen behaupten, Virtual Reality sei eine Eintagsfliege. Heute gehypt, morgen vergessen."

Nun ja. Ich halte mich jetzt nicht unbedingt für eine böse Zunge aber sage auch: erstmal abwarten. Ich (Jahrgang ´76) habe in meiner langen Zockerkarrieren schon wirklich viele VR, etc. Ansätze kommen und gehen sehen. Alle wurden als das "Non plus ultra" der damaligen Technik und als Revolution des Genres gefeiert. Nach einem kurzen Hype sind aber alle wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden. Warum? Eben genau aus den in vielen Test der jetzigen Modelle aufgezählten Gründe:

- zu unhandlich (Kabelsalat) und eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreihet
- "im Moment noch" zu schlechte Grafik
- auf Dauer unbequem
- motion sickness (!)
- "im Moment noch" zu teuer
- ...

All diese Gründe sind dann eigentlich auch nie wirklich angegangen worden was letzendlich dazu geführt hat, dass sich VR nie durchgesetzt hat. 

Grüße Cicero101


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. Oktober 2016)

Super Testbericht, danke! Die Bindestriche aber ... ähm ...  da habe ich ja hier schon gelb-rot bekommen. 

Das Design von der Brille gefällt mir nämlich. Sieht wirklich cool aus. Kabelsalat ist schon einmal ein Minuspunkt, ich hasse Kabel, aber ich glaube schon, daß Sony alles Mögliche versucht hat, diese Hardware für 399 Euro auf den Markt zu werfen. Ich vermute auch mal, damit verdienen die nichts, das ist halt ein Kampfpreis, um einen Fuß in der Tür zu haben. Das Display scheint ja mithalten zu können.

Schade, daß "Driveclub VR" so abfällt. Es wundert den Kenner aber nicht. Die haben ja gerade mal mit Ach und Krach 30 fps hinbekommen, da hätte es mich schon schwer gewundert, wenn das jetzt plötzlich 120 fps werden sollten.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (26. Oktober 2016)

Cicero schrieb:


> Zitat Max Falkenstern: "Böse Zungen behaupten, Virtual Reality sei eine Eintagsfliege. Heute gehypt, morgen vergessen."
> 
> Nun ja. Ich halte mich jetzt nicht unbedingt für eine böse Zunge aber sage auch: erstmal abwarten. Ich (Jahrgang ´76) habe in meiner langen Zockerkarrieren schon wirklich viele VR, etc. Ansätze kommen und gehen sehen. Alle wurden als das "Non plus ultra" der damaligen Technik und als Revolution des Genres gefeiert. Nach einem kurzen Hype sind aber alle wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden.



"Abwarten" ist auch keine verkehrte Idee. Ich wollte mit meinem Statement nur klar machen, dass ich vorher weit skeptischer gegenüber VR stand. Natürlich muss sich die Technik und Spiele weiterentwickeln. Das ganze Thema steht noch am Anfang. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Entwickler die Potenziale der VR-Immersion nutzen und in coole Spielkonzepte abseits der üblichen Minigames oder "Portierungen" (Stichwort: Lightgun-Shooter) verwandeln. Ach ja, und der Preis sollte natürlich auch sinken.


----------



## Dosentier (26. Oktober 2016)

Warten wir es mal ab.
Die Frage ist ja, wird VR die Laufbahn des Heim Computers einschlagen oder eher den des 3D Fernsehers für Zuhause ?

Wobei ich selber ja immer noch mehr Potenzial in AR sehe, z.b. in der Hololens von MS.


----------



## Cicero (26. Oktober 2016)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> "Abwarten" ist auch keine verkehrte Idee. Ich wollte mit meinem Statement nur klar machen, dass ich vorher weit skeptischer gegenüber VR stand. Natürlich muss sich die Technik und Spiele weiterentwickeln. Das ganze Thema steht noch am Anfang. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Entwickler die Potenziale der VR-Immersion nutzen und in coole Spielkonzepte abseits der üblichen Minigames oder "Portierungen" (Stichwort: Lightgun-Shooter) verwandeln. Ach ja, und der Preis sollte natürlich auch sinken.



Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Ich meinte das auch eher allgemeinerer Art bezüglich des aktuellen "Hypes" und habe deine Aussage lediglich als Aufhänger genommen. Auch schon damals war der Tenor immer "tolles Konzept, aber die Technik muss sich erst noch weiterenwicklen" und das die "Entwickler noch nicht das volle Potenzial der Brille" (bzw. des damaligen VR- Ansatzes) nutzen. Was daraus geworden ist, kann man im Deutschen Museum für Computerspiele begutachten.   
Der einzige Unterschied heute zu damals: das Marketing. Entwickler haben heutzutage wesentlich mehr Power und Möglichkeiten, ihr Produkt am Markt zu platzieren. Im Vergleich zu damals können sie so wesentlich mehr Kontakte generieren und so das Produkt aus einem Nischendasein heraus helfen. Was allerdings umgekehrt auch zum Bumerang werden kann, wenn sie technisch stagnieren oder verprochene Features nicht liefern. Damals ist das Produkt dann still und heimlich ohne große Aufmerksamkeit eingestellt worden. Heute kann es einen veritablen Imageschaden produzieren.


P.S. Warum zu Geier habe ich seit ein paar Monaten unter meinen Beiträgen immer irgendwelche Nummern stehen?!?!?
37


----------



## Honigpumpe (26. Oktober 2016)

Oh, oh, ich glaube, ich bin der erste Typ, der erstmal ungefragt das Badezimmer vollreihert. Auf einer 12-Meter-Jacht zu segeln, hat mir komischerweise gar nichts ausgemacht, aber so eine Fähre wie die Prinz Hamlet, die ständig schwankt ... da habe ich erstmal gründlich die Fische gefüttert. Das war mein Hallo an England!


----------



## Chaz0r (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab das Ding auch seit Release und bin sehr angetan. Ich glaube nicht, dass VR das herkömmliche Gaming ersetzen wird. Battlefield 1 kann ich mir bei so einem Ding absolut nicht vorstellen.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es in meinen Augen bei vielen Spielen ein echter Mehrwert für die Atmosphäre.
EvE Valkyrie rockt für mich die Bude. Until Dawn Rush of Blood ist eigentlich ein total seichtes Spiel, ist aber extrem atmosphärisch. Getoppt hat das die Kitchen Demo zur Resi 7 aber nochmal ein Stück. Ich bin echt gespannt wie da das fertige Spiel wird.

Gestern noch Tethered zugelegt. Ein echt nettes, kleines God-Game was durch das VR echt immersiv ist. Davon will ich nen zweiten Teil in richtig groß ^^


----------



## Sayaka (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe jetzt fast jeden Tag seit release mit diesem Ding gezockt und bin einfach begeistert. Die PSVR ist für mich ganz klar der nächste große Schritt. Die Technik funktioniert gut, und ich freue mich schon auf weitere Spiele. Die Auswahl an Titeln ist das einzige was mich noch richtig stört, aber wegen der vielen Ankündigungen schaut es gut aus am Horizont. Die 400€ waren definitiv keine Verschwendung. Motion sickness spüre ich nur sehr wenig. Nur bei The Assembly war es am Anfang etwas ungewohnt, hat sich aber schnell wieder gelegt.


----------



## DerBloP (26. Oktober 2016)

@PCGAMES
Sind wir jetzt so weit, und bringen eher News zu einer Konsolen Peripherie als zu den PC Pendants?

Oculus hat ASW Warp eingeführt...wenn auch mit Händischer änderung in der .ini
und
VIVE hat mit der neuesten SteamVR Beta Asynchronus Reprojection eingeführt.

Klar sind beide Verfahren keine standard Releases, aber für jeden VR inhaber bieten diese drastische änderungen, was sich in deutlich besserem Gameplay wiederspiegelt, zumindest von dem was ich so gelsen habe, so dass es wirklich eine News Wert gewesen wäre!

Aber ja PSVR ist hier das Thema


----------



## Spambot (26. Oktober 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> @PCGAMES
> Sind wir jetzt so weit, und bringen eher News zu einer Konsolen Peripherie als zu den PC Pendants?



Was genau ist denn jetzt daran verkehrt? Wie man den Kommentaren entnehmen kann, interessieren sich sehr viele Leute dafür. Warum sollte man also nicht darüber berichten?


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (26. Oktober 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> @PCGAMES
> Sind wir jetzt so weit, und bringen eher News zu einer Konsolen Peripherie als zu den PC Pendants?



Ich glaube, du verwechselst das was. Der Artikel hier ist keine News, sondern ein Praxis-Test. Anlass hierfür ist der Release von PlayStation VR - dem haben einige Spieler entgegen gefiebert. Weil das Interesse vorhanden ist, haben wir dazu eine ausgiebige Strecke mit Eindrücken, Meinungen und Videos gewidmet. Aber ja, HTC Vive und Oculus Rift wollen wir nicht verschweigen. Dass wir nicht alles beackern können (wo es zugegebenermaßen angebracht wäre), liegt auch an Personal und Zeit. Mit Konsolen-Fokus oder dergleichem hat es aber wenig zutun.


----------



## DerBloP (26. Oktober 2016)

Spambot schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn jetzt daran verkehrt? Wie man den Kommentaren entnehmen kann, interessieren sich sehr viele Leute dafür. Warum sollte man also nicht darüber berichten?


Ich finds in diesem Sinne nicht schlimm, mich hat man hier ein wenig falsch verstanden.
Könnte auch sein, dass meine Wortwahl etwas zu harsch geklungen hat.
Aber, und jetzt Zitiere ich erstmal:


MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du verwechselst das was. Der  Artikel hier ist keine News, sondern ein Praxis-Test.


Ok ja, es ist keine wirkliche News, sondern ein Praxis-Test, wo jetzt nach zwei Wochen eure Meinungen mit eingeflossen sind.
Und ja ich weiß dieser Test läuft schon länger, und der Artikel ist jetzt desahlb nicht Neu.

Aber gefühlt kommt es mir so vor, als ob die letzten zwei Wochen Hauptsächlich über PSVR und über RIFT/VIVE nur noch so am Rande berichtet wird.
Was ja eigtl auch OK ist, bei einer Neuen Peripherie, auch wenn sie für die Konsole ist. 
Und ich weiß auch dass damalswo Rift und VIVE auf dem Markt gekommen sind, es nicht anders war.
Nur könnte man ja trotzdem, bei mehr oder weniger großen änderungen auch was zu schreiben.
Es muß ja kein Großes Machwerk sein. Nein, nur wenn halt solche mMn wichtigen Sachen wie ASW und AR hinzu kommen, oder andere Features die schon ein paar Zeilchen Wert wären, dann auch ihren Weg hierher fänden.
Wie damals zB das Manuel einstellbare SuperSampling (PixelperDensity bei HMDs genannt)...
Da stieß ich auch erst im Steam Forum drauf. 
Wo aber ein paar Deutsche Zeilen mir lieber wären, als mich immer durchs Englische zu kämpfen, wie man zB etwas einstellt...obwohl ich da jezt auch nicht so der Noob bin.
Wie gesagt, ich finde sowas gehört bei einem PC Magazin meine ich mit rein.

Also, tut was für euer Geld! 
Und nicht nur Faul auf dem Firmen Sofa hocken und sich von der PSVR berieseln lassen! #
PS: Entschuldigt mich für das durcheinander schreiben, bin müde muß Bett


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (26. Oktober 2016)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Nungut, ist ja auch nicht wirklich schlimm, nur würde ich mir auch ein wenig mehr enthusiasmus in Sachen VIVE und RIFT an den Tag legen würde.
> Es muß ja kein Großes Schreibwerk sein. Nein, nur wenn halt solche mMn wichtigen Sachen wie ASW und AR hinzu kommen, oder andere Features die schon ein paar Zeilchen Wert wären, auch ihren Weg hierher fänden.



Das hat weniger mit Enthusiasmus zutun, sondern wie eingangs erwähnt vielmehr mit Ressourcen. Manchmal fallen Themen zwangsläufig (etwas) unter den Tisch, weil dafür schlichtweg Zeit und Personal fehlt. Spiele-Tests (fürs Heft und Online), Events, Videos, Podcasts, allgemeine Recherche (wozu teils auch Spielen im Büro zählt) und diverse Alltagsaufgaben fressen einen manchmal auf. Sich da mal aufs Firmasofa zu hocken, um PS VR auszuprobieren, kann dann ganz schön entspannend sein.


----------



## Anevay (27. Oktober 2016)

Hehehe wie immer eine Freude eure Testvideos. Vielen Dank dafür   Die VR steht definitiv auf meinem Wunschzettel. Sieht total futuristisch-Science-Fiction-like aus. Ich glaube mit der Technik und der Idee stehen wir erst am Anfang. Es wird interessant sein, zu beobachten, wohin sich das entwickeln wird. Erinnert mich auch immer irgendwie an diese eine Star Trek Folge, wo sie mit einem "Headset" so ein total absurdes Spiel spielen und die gesamte Crew süchtig (gebrainwashed) danach wird ^o^


----------



## Honigpumpe (27. Oktober 2016)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du verwechselst das was. Der Artikel hier ist keine News, sondern ein Praxis-Test. Anlass hierfür ist der Release von PlayStation VR - dem haben einige Spieler entgegen gefiebert. Weil das Interesse vorhanden ist, haben wir dazu eine ausgiebige Strecke mit Eindrücken, Meinungen und Videos gewidmet. Aber ja, HTC Vive und Oculus Rift wollen wir nicht verschweigen. Dass wir nicht alles beackern können (wo es zugegebenermaßen angebracht wäre), liegt auch an Personal und Zeit. Mit Konsolen-Fokus oder dergleichem hat es aber wenig zutun.



Außerdem ist Oculus die Donald-Trump-Brille. Würde ich auch boykottieren.


----------



## xdave78 (27. Oktober 2016)

Anevay schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit der Technik und der Idee stehen wir erst am Anfang.


Imo wird es(wie bei dem 3D Hype) auch dabei bleiben - man wird sehen.


----------



## Tori1 (27. Oktober 2016)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Imo wird es(wie bei dem 3D Hype) auch dabei bleiben - man wird sehen.



3D wird aber schon besser.... Ich war stets 3D Gegner aber so langsam wird es brauchbar zumibdest im Kino....


----------



## moeykaner (27. Oktober 2016)

Tori1 schrieb:


> 3D wird aber schon besser.... Ich war stets 3D Gegner aber so langsam wird es brauchbar zumibdest im Kino....



Welches 3D Erlebnis hat dich zum Umdenken bewegt? Leider stört mich allein schon das Brillengestell. Auch schaue ich mir gerne den Hintergrund/Sets an und das bleibt bei 3D weitesgehend auch auf der Strecke. Einzig wo ich ganz zufrieden war mit 3D war Antman. 
Immerhin bieten das Kino bei mir in der Nähe noch 2D O-Ton an, ansonsten würde ich gar nicht mehr ins Kino gehen.


----------



## xdave78 (27. Oktober 2016)

Was ich in erster Linie meinte, ist das "3D Zuhause" Erlebnis, welches inzwischen stark Rückläufig ist (weniger 3D BDs usw). 
Da haben sich Millionen Leute dem Hype folgend nen neuen TV gekauft mit nem Feature was sie eigentlich kaum/nie nutzen (können).
Mit der Linsentechnik wo man ohne Brille 3D schaun konnte dachte ich erst "oh jetzt kommt 3D"...aber Pustekuchen. Ist leider irgendwo auf der Strecke geblieben.
Ich denke atm in diese Richtung wird es mit dem ganzen VR gehen. Jemand wird auf die Idee kommen Geld in die Hand zu nehmen um VR in großem Stil ordentlich erlebbar zu machen, zuhause jedoch wird es außer einigen Enthusiasten wohl etwas zu abgefahren sein. 
Ganz persönlich gefallen mir die Ideen zur "mixed Reality" (Hololens) deutlich besser, da sie mir praktikabler erscheinen und ich mir da eher vorstellen kann, dass es auf lange Sicht auch für nicht Gamer Einsatzzwecke eröffnet was der Technologie einen breiten Markt öffnen könnte (aber auch Gaming mehr beeinflussen könnte als VR). Insbesondere wenn die Technik weiter miniaturisiert wird.

Ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung dazu, vllt. passiert auch was ganz Anderes und in 10 Jahren haben 90% der PC Besitzer auch eine VR Brille auf....


----------



## Dosentier (27. Oktober 2016)

Sayaka schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt fast jeden Tag seit release mit diesem Ding gezockt und bin einfach begeistert. Die PSVR ist für mich ganz klar der nächste große Schritt. Die Technik funktioniert gut, und ich freue mich schon auf weitere Spiele. Die Auswahl an Titeln ist das einzige was mich noch richtig stört, aber wegen der vielen Ankündigungen schaut es gut aus am Horizont. Die 400€ waren definitiv keine Verschwendung. Motion sickness spüre ich nur sehr wenig. Nur bei The Assembly war es am Anfang etwas ungewohnt, hat sich aber schnell wieder gelegt.




Ich habe generell mal dazu eine Frage, da ich in dem Thema der PS4 nicht so wirklich drin bin.
Wird mit der neuen PS4, die ja jetzt bald erscheint, die Qualität über die PSVR eigentlich besser oder bleibt es gleichwertig mit der aktuellen Konsole?
Werden da in der nächsten Zeit noch weitere Spiele extra für die VR Brille folgen oder ist das eher in den nächsten Jahren zu sehen und wie lange hat man denn mit den aktuellen Spielen die es extra dafür gibt, Spielspaß ?

Ich frage da immer gerne mal jemanden, der es ja schon so intensiv nutzt


----------



## Sayaka (27. Oktober 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich habe generell mal dazu eine Frage, da ich in dem Thema der PS4 nicht so wirklich drin bin.
> Wird mit der neuen PS4, die ja jetzt bald erscheint, die Qualität über die PSVR eigentlich besser oder bleibt es gleichwertig mit der aktuellen Konsole?
> Werden da in der nächsten Zeit noch weitere Spiele extra für die VR Brille folgen oder ist das eher in den nächsten Jahren zu sehen und wie lange hat man denn mit den aktuellen Spielen die es extra dafür gibt, Spielspaß ?
> 
> Ich frage da immer gerne mal jemanden, der es ja schon so intensiv nutzt



Wenn es vom Spiel unterstützt wird dann soll es angeblich auf der PSPro besser aussehen, das muss man noch abwarten. Im Moment ist leider noch kein Spiel draußen dass jetzt länger als 10 Stunden beschäftigt. Allerdings mit dem Trackmania Turbo VR update das ja im November kommen soll und Resident Evil das im Jänner veröffentlicht und dem ziemlich fetzigen Farpoint(tba)  schaut es ziemlich gut aus. Was mir noch fehlt ist ein großes RPG mit einer schönen Welt zum erkunden.


----------



## Dosentier (27. Oktober 2016)

Sayaka schrieb:


> Wenn es vom Spiel unterstützt wird dann soll es angeblich auf der PSPro besser aussehen, das muss man noch abwarten. Im Moment ist leider noch kein Spiel draußen dass jetzt länger als 10 Stunden beschäftigt. Allerdings mit dem Trackmania Turbo VR update das ja im November kommen soll und Resident Evil das im Jänner veröffentlicht und dem ziemlich fetzigen Farpoint(tba)  schaut es ziemlich gut aus. Was mir noch fehlt ist ein großes RPG mit einer schönen Welt zum erkunden.




Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Ja, so ein RPG wäre auch so mit mein größter Wunsch in diesem Bereich.
Aber was ich hier bisher so gesehen und gelesen habe, scheint die PS VR, ja bisher zumindest so mit das beste PL-Verhältnis zu bieten. 
Langsam wirds bei mir echt schon kritisch ob ich mir das nicht doch noch samt Konsole kaufe


----------



## Sayaka (28. Oktober 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> Ja, so ein RPG wäre auch so mit mein größter Wunsch in diesem Bereich.
> Aber was ich hier bisher so gesehen und gelesen habe, scheint die PS VR, ja bisher zumindest so mit das beste PL-Verhältnis zu bieten.
> Langsam wirds bei mir echt schon kritisch ob ich mir das nicht doch noch samt Konsole kaufe



Bei mir war es preis leistungs mäßig eine einfache Entscheidung. Mein PC ist zwar stark genug für VR, aber ich hab schon lange eine PS4 und die dazugehörige Kamera. Die 400€ waren dann keine große Hürde mehr um ein volles VR System zu haben.


----------



## Luckies1989 (9. November 2016)

Servus,

ich möchte die PS VR erstmal nur im Kinomodus für die "normalen" (nicht VR) Spiele nutzen.
Brauche ich dann die PS-Camera trotzdem?
(z.B. zum Einrichten der PS VR?!)
Falls ja, bei jedem Start oder nur beim erstmaligen Anschließen der PS VR?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## devilsreject (27. Januar 2017)

In VR sehe ich vorallem einen beruflichen Nutzen, der wirklich Mehrwert bietet. Ingenieure, Architekten usw. Beim Spielen halte ich es wie mit 3D, nutzloser teuerer Schnick-Schnack. Ich freue mich für jeden der damit Spaß haben kann, ich wünsche euch eine Menge Games damit. Persönlich aber schalte ich sogar das 3D am DS der Kinder aus, weils einfach nicht wirklich schockt. Auch im Kino hat mich 3D ni verführt. Ebenso stört mich diese VR, vielleicht werde ich auch einfach zu alt für solche Sachen. 

Es wurde hier schon angesprochen, AR finde ich grundsätzlich viel interessanter, und bietet für mich weitaus innovativere Möglichkeiten bei Spielen, Arbeit als auch in der Freizeit. Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht liebe PCGames, für mich jedoch bleibt es erstmal beim Basis zocken.


----------



## drbrainnn (2. Februar 2017)

Kauft euch die ps4 pro für vr .da kann oculus nicht mit .das bild ist scharf kein fligengitter 120hz was will man mehr. jetzt auch noch res7 vr und viel spass damit.


----------

